# Cognitive Behavioural Therapy



## Guest (Jan 22, 2001)

I've noticed a lot of references to Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. What exactly is it, where can I get it. I live in Toronto. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

gardengirlCheck out http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct/gui/c/r/actio...rent=pumroeqiho I was in the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Group for the part of the study being done in NC.Last I heard they were still recruiting, so you may be able to get in on the trial. If you don't want to risk being in a different treatment group, you should be able to see the person doing the therapy as a private patient.CBT focuses on figuring out the thought processes that you have, and changing them. In IBS what I think is occuring is that it allows the mind to become a positive influence on the complicated set of nerves (sometimes refered to as a second brain) that controlls digestion.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2001)

I am currently seeing a Physciatrist for depression and anxiety. Could she give me this treatment. Since I am currently taking prozac I am not able to take part in the study.


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

Every mental health practitioner has his/her own methods, and I am sure that your psych. has determined how best to treat your depression/anxiety. You really should disuss it with your professional. If you want to read an excellent introduction to CBT and you might even be able to use the exercises in it to your own benefit, you could pick up "The Feeling Good Handbook" by David D. Burns. I think it is about $25 at Chapters. A lot cheaper than paying 120 an hour to a psychologist to find out whether it is for you or not.


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

Ooops, posted twice.[This message has been edited by bunged up (edited 01-22-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd bring it up with the doc. She may or may not be well versed in CBT and may or may not have alot of experience with CBT and IBS and may or may not be willing to experiment with you if she isn't. Additionally, I think it would be better to see someone who is experienced in doing CBT with IBS patients, for every technique there is a learning curve, and it is probably faster and more efficient to work with someone who has been through it rather than with someone who has a lot of learning to do about it. The people at the study know who the experienced people are and should be able to hook you up, and even if your therapist thinks she can do it, she should contact these people and see what they've learned about it so she can be effective with it.K.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi gardengirl:I haven't done cognitive behavioural therapy, but I've heard good things about it.Jeff Roberts, our BB administrator, has just started a new forum called, "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy". It's brand new, and so far no one has posted anything about CBT, but you might want to pop over there and be the very first one.







JeanG[This message has been edited by eric (edited 01-22-2001).][This message has been edited by eric (edited 01-22-2001).]


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually a psychiatrist is probably not qualified to do cognitive-behavioral therapy but he or she should be able to refer you for this.tom


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Unfortunately, the CBT trial in Toronto is not open to males. I would have liked to have gotten some help. Anymore trials?


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I believe Tom is correct. Psychiatrists generally do not do this sort of threapy. You'd be better off getting a referral to a psychologist, or a specialist in CBT. Make sure they understand IBS.AZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi gardengirl,I also live in Toronto, & am interested in finding therapists who are sympathetic/familiar with IBS who do CBT or Hypnotherapy. Please post here & let us know if you find anyone, & I'll do likewise.I also asked about the study in T.O.; spoke with Dr. Toner & Donna A. - but, like you, can't join because of medication conflicts. I asked if it was possible to do the CBT individually (outside the study), but was told that wasn't possible (but good suggestion, kmottus!).My experience has been that therapists who aren't familiar with IBS push everything into the 'It's all in your head' category -- therefore no help with symptoms & a waste of time.Good luck finding someone.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Two other groups may be able to help you link up with a psychologist: www.iffgd.org maintains a listing of providers who are familiar with IBS; www.aabt.org is the site for the Assn. for the Advancement of Behavior Therapy which will help you to find a therapist who does CBT.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

I think a lot of people with IBS have accompanying anxiety and depression and it's important to get those conditions treated as well if you want to manage your IBS.I myself was diagnosed with Social Anxiety Disorder and have undergone Cognitive-Behavioural Therapy for that. I did a 12 week group therapy program. Since finishing this therapy I now find it easier to relax in social situations and I don't worry nearly as much about stupid little things. It didn't directly address my IBS so much but it dealt with other issues that caused stress in my life. I used to be an obsessive worrier but after getting treatment I am much better.Anxiety is an extremely frustrating condition and its important to get diagnosed and treated because it can make your life miserable and it can also worsen IBS.


----------

